# heating the coop



## Bstafinski (Sep 25, 2013)

Recently adopted a chicken with a hurt leg....better now. her coop is approximately 2 1/2 x 4 feet. I live in New England so I will need to heat the coop in the winter. The coop does have insulation. I've looked at heat lamps but my fear is that it will heat the coop to much...I don't want to cook her. Should I use a regular light bulb as opposed to the infared lights? Will the light bother her when she is trying to sleep? Help


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The best thing you can do for where heat is concerned is one or two more for companionship. They will keep each other warm and eliminate the need for heat. 

Chickens are companion animals, they need others of their own kind to be totally content.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

robin416 said:


> The best thing you can do for where heat is concerned is one or two more for companionship. They will keep each other warm and eliminate the need for heat.
> 
> Chickens are companion animals, they need others of their own kind to be totally content.


DITTO. You won't need a heat lamp at all if you just get her a couple of friends and expand your coop to accommodate them. Heat lamps are dicey things in a coop...one lady on BYC just had her big, beautiful barn burn down with all her flocks in it due to a heat lamp. She had some very beautiful chickens, ducks, turkeys and geese...all gone. And she was a careful sort...


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree with the other posts. I would get 2 more hens, but no more due to the size of the coop. They will provide enough body heat. It is so dangerous to have heat lamps, heaters, ect in a coop or barn. There are always stories of people claiming to be extra careful and never had an issue only to burn their coop down or their house if it spreads. A couple winters ago there was a coop fire not to far from us. They lost half their flock, the only reason all of them didn't die was one of our friends was driving by and seen it, he and his wife ran out there and save some birds. It was very sad.


----------

